# Bringing simple (travel) medication into australia . Also for kids



## tom.leuntjens (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi,

I've read this guidline on the health gov au site about bringing travel medication into australia but I'm still uncertain ...

Certain section read "_In some cases the import and export of such medicines may be prohibited unless ..._" and figuring out regulation 5H is tough. => _"Provided that your medication IS NOT subject to regulation 5H"_.
Further down it reads _"For all medicines that you are carrying, ensure that you have a prescription or written authorisation"_

My Question:
We are travelling with two small children (1y & 3years). 
We will be carrying normal travel medication ... something for a headache/fever, the stomach, diarrhea, a simple cough syrup.
Do we really need a prescription for medicine that is freely available in any pharmacist ?

Thx
Tom


----------

